# Shrimp Stuffed Mirlitons... With Bonus Package



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2017)

Today I kept my smoker busy and myself too in the kitchen and on the patio.
I went for broke with three entrées and a side.
I'm posting these three in each one's respective sub-forum.

*Scrumptious Pork Belly Burnt Ends*, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ly-burnt-ends-with-bonus-package#post_1745310
*Herb Crusted Boneless Leg of Lamb*, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...s-leg-of-lamb-with-bonus-package#post_1745068
*Mexican Rice*, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253258/arroz-mexicana-aka-mexican-rice#post_1620751

I had never heard of Shrimp Stuffed Mirlitons until the week before when BananaTom was looking to find some at our local restaurants.
Apparently these are a big deal in fine dining establishments.
Somebody mentioned my name and proclivity for cooking and one thing leads to... Dinner!
They turned out lip smacking good and everyone wants more in the near future.

*Stuffing*
1lb Shrimp or Chicken, chopped
6 mirlitons, boiled, cut in half and seeded
2 T olive oil
4T butter
1/2 C chopped onions
1/2 C chopped green onion
1/2 C chopped bell pepper
1/2 C chopped celery
1T minced shallots
1T minced garlic
1C dried fine bread crumbs
3/4 C grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, plus more for garnish
Salt and cayenne to taste

Preheat the oven to 350' degrees. 
Boil squashes for 45 minutes and let cool, then scoop out the pulp leaving a 1/4-inch shell. Reserve the pulp. 
In a sauté pan heat the olive oil. Sauté the onions, peppers, celery, garlic and shallots until they are golden. 
Season with salt and cayenne.
Add the shrimp or chicken and reserved pulp, sauté the mixture for 5 more minutes
Stir in the bread crumbs, butter and cheese and mix well, remove from the heat to cool.
Fill each shell with the mixture. 
Bake for 1 hour, then top with more cheese and finish till melted and golden













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017






I did two with Blackened Smoked Chicken for my MiL who is allergic to shellfish













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017






*The Finale*













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017






*Money Shot*













Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017


















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Aug 26, 2017


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 26, 2017)

Great job Chile!  I grew up on "stuffed mirlitons"!  Shrimp, crab, ham...all are delicious in the mirliton shell.  You can also make a great casserole, (I know it sounds strange), with the crab and shrimp in the stuffing!

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2017)

That is one good looking meal there Buddy!

Nicely done!








   Al


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2017)

Chile I never heard of them,had to look it up,going to see if we have them up this way.

Richie


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 27, 2017)

Fancy.  Looks delicious! B


----------



## griz400 (Aug 27, 2017)

good lookin squash chile


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Great job Chile!  I grew up on "stuffed mirlitons"!  Shrimp, crab, ham...all are delicious in the mirliton shell.  You can also make a great casserole, (I know it sounds strange), with the crab and shrimp in the stuffing!
> 
> Mike


Yeah Mike, being from where ya are, I bet.
The squash is common enough, known as Mirliton in the South or Chayote elsewhere, but the dish is distinctly a Gulf Coast/NOLA specialty.
But heck, I've lived down here over 20 years and had not seen it, danged glad I know about it now... Delicious!
These are gonna be a regular item after the reception they received, probably done as a casserole dish.

Thanks for the compliment and Point.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That is one good looking meal there Buddy!
> 
> Nicely done!
> 
> Thumbs Up   Al


Appreciate it Al, very much, and the Point too.





tropics said:


> Chile I never heard of them,had to look it up,going to see if we have them up this way.
> Richie
> 
> :points:


You and me both Richie, new to me too.
Do try them if you can find'em, good stuff.  If you can't find the Mirliton aka Chayote squash, make the stuffing and try it as a casserole over zucchini or yellow squash. 
Thanks for the Point.





BDSkelly said:


> Fancy.  Looks delicious! B


B, can't stress enough how tasty the recipe is.
Thanks for the compliment.





griz400 said:


> good lookin squash chile   :Looks-Great: :points:


Thanks Griz, it tastes even better than it looks.
Thanks for the Point.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2017)

That look really good.  I'll have to try this--one shrimp and a chicken for Miss Linda.

I've never heard of these or seen them before.  All we get here are spaghetti, acorn, and butternut.  Suggestions??

BTW what is that side in the plated shop??  Looks like something I'd like.

Gary

EDIT:  just looked at your other posts and answered my own question


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 27, 2017)

CR, Fine looking meal !!!!!!!


----------



## tropics (Aug 27, 2017)

Chile I was able to find some today. would like to know how you made the Rice if you have the time to post it

Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2017)

tropics said:


> Chile I was able to find some today. would like to know how you made the Rice if you have the time to post it
> Richie


Here ya go, enjoy.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253258/arroz-mexicana-aka-mexican-rice

You can easily expand on this, add bell peppers or other chiles/veggies and even meat.
Dump in a cup of frozen mixed veggies and it is Garden Style Mexican Rice.
Sauteing the rice in bacon grease really increases the flavors.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> That look really good.  I'll have to try this--one shrimp and a chicken for Miss Linda.
> 
> I've never heard of these or seen them before.  All we get here are spaghetti, acorn, and butternut.  Suggestions??
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, really appreciate the compliment.
If you can't get the Mirlitons aka Chayote squash, I'd suggest zucchini and/or yellow squash with the stuffing atop and done as a casserole.

The rice is my Arroz Mexicana, see my response to Richie's reply for a link to the recipe.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 27, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> CR, Fine looking meal !!!!!!!


Thanks for the compliment and Point.


----------

